# Who needs a cat bed?



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

... When you have a furry hot water bottle right there.










:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww that is so cute!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

omg they are so sweet


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha thanks you two. 

Oh yes. Moth, my siamese, looks rather chubby there for some reason. Please trust me in the fact he is actually as skinny as a rake. I think it makes the picture more priceless though. Little devil.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That piccy is adorable, do they do that a lot?


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> That piccy is adorable, do they do that a lot?


Yes... Moth is very much a lap cat so when I get tired of him rolling around on my lap I pick him up and go and put him on the dog and he curls up, happy as punch.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

that is just soooo adorable i wish my 2 were like that x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photo!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photo Spook :001_wub: Your little Moth is growing into a very handsome young man too :001_wub:


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

How adorable, we're only a few hours into the day (for me anyway) and that's made it complete already


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww brilliant pic


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww :'D Thats So Cute! ours are no where near as cuddly!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely picture,made me smile xx_


----------

